
Show HN: WallaMe – App to leave augmented reality messages in the real world - WallaMe
http://walla.me/download
======
ecesena
To potentially increase conversions, you could make me first write a message,
then ask me to sign up and perhaps invite a friend that could discover that
message. If I spent time and I'm happy about that message, I'd more likely go
through the signup process.

------
rsp1984
Congrats, this works really well! The placement of the AR content is really
quite robust and snappy.

Technical question: What are you using for scene recognition/localization? Any
particular image features? Any off-the-shelf libraries?

------
hanniabu
So you would essentially be walking around with an AR compatible device and be
able to discover messages left by your friends? This is actually a really
great concept if i'm understanding this correctly

~~~
WallaMe
That's right.

~~~
hanniabu
Love the idea, I think you guys are on to something that might not be that big
of a hit now, but once the general public starts to enter into this space
you'll be in a great position!

------
tluyben2
Very cool; having fun with this, made my wife's day :)

What libaries did you use? And security? Not sure if you are looking to make
money with it or just as showcase: if the latter why would you need login?
Just exchange pub keys (can be sent by link in mail which the app picks up)
and you really have something cool :)

~~~
sirioz
We need login to let people interact each other, it's not just a drawing app,
it's a social-drawing app :)

------
thenomad
This is basically the messaging system from Dark Souls in real life, right?

Very cool.

------
hutattedonmyarm
First screen after the intro was a log-in screen, deleted immediately

~~~
aokyler
I'm not sure how you expect to be able to leave or receive private messages in
public places if they know who you are.

